# MCR Flu Shot



## ttcoding (Nov 14, 2011)

Please help me with a questions

MCR pt is under hospice, the hospice nurse would like to pick up a flu shot from pt PCP and adminster it to patient. Can the PCP bill for the Flu shot?


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know any references for this situation, so this is just my opinion.

I would think that the PCP could bill for the actual vaccine medication, since he/she is providing it. But the PCP could definitely not bill for the administration of the vaccine since the hospice nurse would be administering the vaccine. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ttcoding (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes we only want to bill for flu vaccine


----------

